# Venom Lures



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

I bought a small bag of venom twist tails for $4.75 at a bait shop near Salt Fork lake. I got no more than a dozen twist tails in this bag. Venom from what I understand is supposed to be a good brand. I used them to fish crappies. I didn't catch any big crappie with them, but the litte 4 inch dinks I caught on them, bit the freakin tails right off of them! Now, I have bought little cheapo twist tails at wal mart, and have had them for 5+ years, and have caught walleye on them, and not had them bite the tails clear off! Anyone have any thoughts on this?? I noticed that the twist tails seemed rather dry, and I know that when I buy other twist tails, that there is usually some type of oil on them that makes them kinda slippery. I bought some venom tubes, and I like them just fine, its just the twist tails I am not pleased with. I am not picky about buying things like twist tails, but I like something to last longer than one fish.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact them by phone or their site. I've used several of their baits, some I like and some I think Odd LOts are just as good. Tell them what you think and see if they won't do something for you. Keep us updated as to what happens. They have to relize there are almost 2,600 members here that fish LOTS!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

don't forget Andrew those dinks you guys sit and fish for will also grab the tail and pull it off. Bluegill will do it too. I have sat under that bridge at Salt FOrk and had that happen many times on Berkley power grubs and the cheapest grubs you can buy. It is part of fishing. I would think that if they were dried out though, that maybe the bag or whatever you have them in is being left open in the sun or something like that.......Maybe the bait shop does not keep them right.....I had some before and they were fine. I actually liked them better than berkley's


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

I have used the 3 inch tails for walleye, and saugeyes for a couple of years now! I buy in larger quantities, but none the less I think there colors and action are great.


----------



## shysterorange (Apr 14, 2004)

All plastics are not the same. Handpours are softer than other brands. Not that Venom is a handpour but you will also see a difference between manufacturers in regards to the softness of the plastic. A softer plastic is preferrred in Bass fishing.Might not be for walleye or crappie...not sure? How long had these been at the bait shop? And how were they kept?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

hey, good ideas and suggestions. I have no clue on the hand pour, or machine pour. I very much like the action of the venom twist tails. The plastic to me, in the body part of the worm seems almost like a hard rubberish feel, and the tails are rather thin on them. I would not think a bluegill or crappie would take a tail though. I would expect it from a walleye/saugeye, but not from tiny crappies though. I don't know. I will have to look into this a little further. First time I have used the Venom brand, but I will try anything twice. I would like to see a plastic worm that is indestructable. I call it "disposable tackle". Twist tails, grubs, micros. etc. And rockbass, when ya have my dad fishin with ya, its mostly Salt Fork, or sit at home and flip thru 500 channels of Bonanza. I would take boring ole salt fork, over Bonanza anyday!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I have no idea how old they were, and they were kept bagged on a display rack. No differently than like how wal mart has their display racks. And I will check out the Venom site, and see what I can do. I will keep you all posted. I don't expect a refund on TWIST TAILS! lol! I just think that a crappie or gill shouldnt be able to take a tail. If they were good size crappies, maybe. but little 3-4 inch dinks. Seems kinda "fishy".


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

A couple of points; Venom makes decent baits and if they were hard then I would imagine they were old. The price is outlandish though. Normal retail price of the size packs of the Venom tails you are talking about is less than half of what you paid. 
Small fish, especially Bluegills, are far more prone to steal tails than bigger fish. Bigger fish tend to take the whole bait in their mouths more often while 'gills often just suck in the tail and it separates from the grub body when you set the hook.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

I get ya on the price there Corey. I want to possibly start making my own grubs and stuff eventually, but I am going to do mostly catfishing this year, and some bassing, but plan to use mostly live bait. But I am going to make a point to use Venoms, because I really like the action that they have. My other question, is if there is an oil i can put on my twist tails to make them not stick together. I noticed that the venoms were not "oily". Anytime i buy twist tails, I have a bag of riverside twisters that are very oily, and i have had them more than a year for sure. They have a oil on them that keeps them from sticking. With the venoms, i noticed that the tail will stick to the body even while being reeled thru the water.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2004)

Ok, I came to this conclusion. I got some STALE FREAKIN WORMS!!!!!
I found a half empty bag of them in the bottom of my storage box, and VOILA! Nice and sturdy twist tails. I think its possible that i could have just gotten.... a bum batch. I will keep buyin venoms, and by the way, if there is no place local to buy venoms cheaply, buy them direct from venom! Venom has some great deals there on bulk tubes and grub worms. 100 for 21 dollars i do believe it was! Their tubes are good, because I used some of them last time i went out. They seem to be good. I am sure i just got a bad batch of worms!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Many manufacturers of soft plastics just use plain vegetable oil and some add flavorings like Garlic or Anise.


----------



## getinjiggy (May 24, 2004)

Steinway, I have been making crappie tails for awhile now, and can say if you want them harder just add more hardener in them. Now most guys do like the tails to float on the drop. Im not going to add anything to my mixes just yet. I am however using some new powder right now that has absolutely great colors to them that reflect the light. You wont make much money on tails but you'll have plenty to use for yourself!!!Glenn


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I also like the Venom tubes for bassin! Watermellonseed I believe the color is!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

Judging by the name, I would guess its a real palish, light pink type color. They have the trigger salt and attractant on them? Also, when I fish with the tubes, I have only used them like 3 times, but when I use them, I tried just a plain worm hook on it, and it was pretty light, and for me putting a medium size split shot on, helps them to cast a little better, and sinks them a little quicker. I hit a pile of largemouth and white bass once, and just tore them up with that combo!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

SteinwayFishing said:


> I tried just a plain worm hook on it, and it was pretty light, and for me putting a medium size split shot on, helps them to cast a little better, and sinks them a little quicker.


 They make a tube jig lead jighead that are ideal to use with the tubes. I have used a plain worm hook before but only if I was wanting something real light and was trying to float them over vegetation. The jigheads insert into the jigs and the only thing that comes out if the eyelet of the jighead. They come in various weights but for use with 3"-4" tube jigs I would start out purchasing 1/4 oz. and perhaps even 3/8 oz. for a bit deeper and faster drops.

Good luck to you. It won't be long before you will get to put those lures to work.


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

I buy all my venoms from there web site. You will pay more at the bait store for there product. I buy only venom sling worms for canada trip and I may use 30 worms in 7days and I catch over 100 bass. I've tried other slings and they don't last as long.


moose


----------



## fishfrye (May 1, 2009)

i love venom lures!!! i use the sweet dreams or skip shad on light tackle... great set up!!! i get them straight from the site... you get a little better deal on them!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Contact them by phone or their site. I've used several of their baits, some I like and some I think Odd LOts are just as good. Tell them what you think and see if they won't do something for you. Keep us updated as to what happens. They have to relize there are almost 2,600 members here that fish LOTS!!



2,600 lolol

Try giving them a call now. I didn't even know that threads that were over 4 years old could be bumped.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I've recently become a Pro Staffer for Venom, let me know which ones you had problems with and I'll be sure to make it right with you!


----------

